# Spring Fling Now



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Fat cattle to $142cwt to $145cwt Now thru June.

June thru fall say $165cwt to $175cwt Cash live fats.

Pent up Global Demand.

Roll Yourself a corte, watch the smoke rings disappear.

I'm assuming the USA big packers run more Space and cleaner ships now.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

i hope you are correct. I have not seen those prices listed yet. I shall keep looking.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Price is going up not because of demand it’s because they maybe getting looked into on price fixing.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Price is going up not because of demand it's because they maybe getting looked into on price fixing.


Yes. It has long been know there was collusion between the Big 4. Just never had anyone willing to dive in and expose them.
Looks like there is a new sheriff in town.
All the news coverage has the public now aware the producer and consumer has been snookered.w

I have sold my last 2 groups directly to stockers by the pound. Sure beat taking a beating at the sale barn.


----------

